# SJs in music/art?



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Music, art, literature? Right side brain activities?

Is there any?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Well, I knew an ISFJ once who was really into making music. So yeah, they exist!:tongue:

As you and I know, Si is associated with feelings of melancholy. Art could be a possible means of expressing them. At least, it has been for me...


----------



## AquaColum (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I love listening to/playing music if that counts...? :mellow:



nevermore said:


> As you and I know, Si is associated with feelings of melancholy. Art could be a possible means of expressing them. At least, it has been for me...


^ Very nicely put.

Oh, and I read and write a lot too. *points at nevermore's avatar* Good poem. :happy:


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting! My ISTJ Dad plays the guitar, he plays by ear. My ESFJ mam is big into reading too.

I'd like more responses though!


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

My ISTJ dad is into singing as a hobby. I actually think Si is very good for music.


----------



## kexx (Nov 24, 2010)

I draw a lot and pick up musical instruments pretty easily. I also like to listen to music a lot.  My best is probably drawing and digital painting though. I've done a little bit of writing, but I don't think it's any good. :/


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

My mom, who is an ISFJ, likes making art. She's good at it, which is funny because I'm terrible. She's also more emotional and creative than I am, at least in my eyes. She's a fantastic writer, and has thought of pretty creative stories before.

My ISTJ dad likes to sing, and my mom would be talented in music if it wasn't for her deaf ear (well, that's her excuse anyways).


----------

